# Uno wanted to say Hello Personally.



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

For any of you who don't know ,Uno is our newest Chick hatched only a couple of months ago. I Hand feed him since he was just over 2 weeks old and since then has been very bonded to me as his surrogate parent.

I came into the room where the Computer is and started to bring up this sight when he climbed down off my shoulder and onto the key board and began to peck at the Keys . I guess he wanted to say hello for himself.

BUDDYD


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Thats cute, lol.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hello UNO  Boy he has grown. Look at those nice round cheek patches, and what a long tail he has. He is turning into a handsome boy. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

He is wonderful boy.


----------



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

Aw what a cutie. Hello Uno.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

why hello little sweetie!!


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

that sounds soo cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's so precious.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is so cute  I wish Spike would just peck at my keys but he rips them out


----------

